# lost realteck file: no sound



## agony (May 26, 2007)

having trouble with realteck hd audio. lost a file while removing program. now i don't have any audio. there is a red speaker in the tool bar it says realteck hd audio manager. how can i redownload the update for the audio. can't find web site. hope this will fix problem???? thanks:


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi,

Here is your vista hd audio driver:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## agony (May 26, 2007)

thanks. it removed the red speaker from tool bar. still no sound. i have no idea how to repair


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

You will need to reinstall your chipset driver...if you could post back your motherboard and chipset name..if you do not know it then use the following program and it will be found under the 1st page that opens.."system summary"

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

Thanks


----------



## agony (May 26, 2007)

DeathHawk said:


> You will need to reinstall your chipset driver...if you could post back your motherboard and chipset name..if you do not know it then use the following program and it will be found under the 1st page that opens.."system summary"
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
> 
> Thanks


main board: Asus Narra
chipset name: nVidia 6100V


----------



## agony (May 26, 2007)

main board : asus narra
chipset name: nvidia 6100V


----------

